# BAGHDAD | Bismayah New City | 100,000 Units | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Iraq unveils 100,000-home 'master plan' 

by Staff Writers

Bismayah New City - national housing program
BNCP is the first and the biggest city development project throughout the history of Iraq. Bismayah city is located 10km south east of Baghdad on the Iraqi-Kuwaiti Highway, spread on a total area of 1,830 Hectare area and is planned to accommodate around 600,000 occupants in a total of 100,000 residential units. Also the infra-network such as electricity, water supply, and streets will be constructed. As well as the infra-network, the Government of Iraq will develop the public facilities such as education, religious, welfare, and commercial facilities as well as infra-structure such as Water and Sewage Treatment plants. Bismayah New City will fill the lives of 600,000 citizens of Baghdad with happiness and be the most outstanding world class city beyond Iraq and Middle East as the first project of the National Housing Program.
Project Name	Bismayah New City Project
Developer	National Investment Commission of Iraq (NIC)
Design & Construction	Hanwha Engineering & Construction Corporation
Contract Amount	USD 7.75 Billion
Project Location	10 Km from the City of Baghdad
Project Detail	- Land Development Works, and 
- Housing Construction Work (100,000 units), To build the New City
Work Period	7 year (2 years of Design Work + 5 years of Execution
Target Number of Population	600,000
Target Number of Household	100,000
Area Size	1,830ha










Iraq's investment commission and a South Korean construction firm unveiled a "master plan" on Thursday to develop a sprawling suburb of Baghdad with 100,000 homes in a US$7.25 billion deal.

The final contract for the Besmaya redevelopment project has yet to be signed, but promotional material displayed at a news conference promised a "new home for 600,000 Baghdadis", a day after commission chief Sami al-Araji told AFP new housing was Iraq's top priority.

Hyun-Chung Kim, the head of project developer Hanwha Engineering and Construction, said the project's margins were razor thin,
and that the firm had signed the deal largely to open the door to future construction deals.

"The cost of construction for housing we have agreed, of $500 (per square metre), is very, very challenging," he told reporters.

"I don't see any (profit) margin for construction, to be honest with you."

He later added: "We came here to make this happen, and (are) looking for another job to come in."

Kim said he hoped the final contract will be signed next month, and a marketing campaign to sell the apartments begin after the Eid al-Fitr holiday that follows the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, that concludes next week.

A total of 830 apartment blocks are to be built, each with 120 apartments over 10 floors. Eight flats per floor will be 100 square metres (1,076 square feet) in size, while the remainder will be 120 and 140 square metres.

The apartments will be built in a circle surrounding what is envisioned to be a central business district, with schools, hospitals, public services and markets.

Hanwha is responsible only for the housing, and deals have not yet been reached for the remaining facilities.

The first of the flats will be delivered two years after construction begins, Kim said, with 20,000 new apartments being completed each year.

Araji said on Wednesday that new housing was the country's top priority in terms of attracting foreign investment. Iraq is seeking to build one million new housing units nationwide in the coming years.

----------------------------------------------------------------



خلال مؤتمر صحفي موسع 

رئيس الهيئة الوطنية للاستثمار ... يحدد الأسبوع المقبل موعداً لبدء التسجيل على مشروع بسماية السكني



أعلنت الهيئة الوطنية للأستثمار أن الأحد المقبل 25/9/2011 سيكون موعداً لبدء عملية التسجيل الكترونياً على مشروع بناء( 100 ) الف وحدة سكنية ضمن مشروع مدينة ( بسماية) جنوب شرق بغداد الذي ستنفذه شركة ( هانوا ) الكورية الجنوبية المتخصصة في مجال البناء والأنشاءات .

وقال الدكتور سامي الأعرجي رئيس الهيئة الوطنية للاستثمار أن هذه الوحدات سيتم توزيعها على الموظفين والمتقاعدين من خلال استمارة التسجيل الألكترونية الموجــــودة على الموقـــــع الرسمي للهيئــــة الوطنيـــــة للاستثمار 

( www.investpromo.gov.iq - [email protected] )

بالأضافة الى كافة المعلومات والتفاصيل الأخرى المتعلقة بالمشروع ، مبيناً أن مساحات تلك الوحدات هـــــــي ( 100 ، 120 ، 140 ) م2 بتصميم ثلاث أو أربعة غرف مع بقية الملحقات وعلى وفق احدث التصاميم العصرية .

وأشار الى ان سعر المتر المربع الواحد للوحدة السكنية هو ( 600 ) دولار ، وبما يساوي (60) الف دولار للوحدة السكنية سعة (100)م2 ، موضحاً أن الموظف أو المتقاعد سيدفع عند توقيع العقد ( 25 % ) من قيمة الوحدة السكنية ( 15 ) الف دولار على ان يتم استيفاء المتبقي من المبلغ بأقساط تمتد (7) سنوات علما ان الهيئة تتفاوض حاليا مع المصارف والبنوك ( الرافدين ، الرشيد ، المصرف العراقي للتجارة T.B.I) للدخول في عملية التمويل للموظفين بحيث يكون التقسيط لـ ( 15 ) سنة بدلا من ( 7 ) سنوات ، وبما يسهم بتخفيض نسبة القسط الى النصف تقريبا ، مؤكداً ان الاولوية في استلام الوحدة السكنية ستكون لمن يدفع المبلغ كاملاً ونقداً مع حقه في أختيار المبنى المعني والطابق .

وعن فترة أنجاز المشروع أوضح رئيس الهيئة أن السنتين الأولى من عمر المشروع ستكون لأنجاز البنى التحتية بعد تسليم الأرض الى الشركة المنفذة والتي من المؤمل ان يتم نهاية العام الحالي ، على ان ينجز في السنة الثالثة من عمر المشروع (25 ) الف وحدة سكنية وتسلم للمسجلين عليها ، وفي كل سنة ستنجز ( 25 ) الف وحدة وصولاً الى الـ( 100 ) الف وحدة سكنية والتي ستكون مدينة متكاملة بخدماتها خاصة اذا ما نفذت بقية المرافق القريبة منها ممثلة بجامعة الرشيد وغيرها .

مضيفا أن "المشروع الذي سينفذ على مساحة ثمانية آلاف دونم يعد من أكبر المشاريع السكنية في الشرق الأوسط وسيرتبط بخط نقل سريع يصله بمركز العاصمة بغداد وأن هناك مناقشات حول أمكانية أنشاء هذا الخط من قبل وزارة الأعمار والأسكان من خلال موازناتها المستقبلية .

من جانبة اشار هيون كيم رئيس شركة هانوا الكورية الجنوبية المنفذة للمشروع الى ان بناء (100 ) الف وحدة سكنية والتي تستوعب الـ(600) الف شخص هو مشروع ضخم جدا وفيه الكثير من التحديات لذلك نحن بحاجة الى دعم جميع المؤسسات المعنية من اجل تحقيق النجاح الكامل للمشروع ، مشيدا بالجهود المتميزة المبذولة من قبل الهيئة الوطنية للأستثمار لتحقيق احلام الكثير من العوائل بأيجاد السكن المناسب ، مؤكداً أن "الشركة ستحرص على أن تكون هذه الوحدات طبقاً للمعايير الدولية المعتمدة وبأفضل تصميم وتنفيذ .


==============================





During an expanded Press Conference 

NIC Chairman... Specifies Next Week to Start the Registration for Bismayah new City project


NIC announced Sunday 25.Sept.2011 to be the date for starting the electronic registration

for the project of construction 100 thousand housing units of Bismayah new City which shall

be implemented by Hanwha Engineering & Construction. 

NIC Chairman Dr. Sami Al- Araji said that the housing the project's housing units will be devoted to official employees and retirees after applying electronically by visiting the NIC website ( www.investpromo.gov.i - [email protected] ), 

All other information and details of the project also shall be found on the link knowing that the units areas are (100, 120, 140) m² of three or four rooms according to the most modern designs.

Dr. Sami referred that 600 $ is the price of the housing unit squared meter which means 60 thousand Dollars for the 100 m² unit adding that the buyer will have to pay 25% of the total amount while the remaining amount shall be paid by installments divided on 7 years, knowing that the NIC is currently negotiating with banks ( Rafidain, Rasheed, TBI) in order to get them involved in funding employees aiming at extending the payment term to reach 15 years instead of 7 the matter that will lead to minimizing the installment rate nearly in to the half asserting that the priority will be given to those who are ready to pay the total amount in cash with giving them the right to choose the building and the floor number. 

NIC Chairman also clarified that during the first two years the company will focus on implementing the infrastructure after obtaining the land by the end of this year, providing implementing 25 thousand housing units in the third year of starting the project to be handed to the registrars and each year other 25 thousand units are going to be constructed until implementing the whole 100 thousand agreed upon within a complete city provided with all services especially when implementing Al- Rasheed University in near location beside other important amenities. 

Al- Araji added that "the project which shall be implemented on a total area of 8 thousand Donums is considered as one of the largest housing units in the Middle East and will be connected to the capital center by a fast transport line.

Mr. Hyun-Chung Kim, Vice Chairman and CEO of Hanwha Engineering and Construction in his turn referred that constructing 100 thousand housing units that shall be inhabited by 600 thousand people is a very big project that includes many challenges so we need the support of all concerned institutions to make the project a success, praising the special efforts made by NIC to make the dream of securing the suitable lodging for many Iraqi families come true while stressing that the company is keen to meet international standards in implementing the whole project


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Project Site


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Accommodation building




















Base Camp

Office Building


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Base Camp construction


Concrete Foundation & Water pipe












Base Camp Site leveling


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Accommodation building




















Base Camp

Office Building


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

The fence is double layered where security patrols the site in between the fences to make sure the project is safe.











Site Leveling


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Bird's eye view


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Central Park


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Central Souq(Street Market)


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Central Business District(CBD)













Road


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Enterance of Housing Block


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Community Space


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Bismayah New City - national housing program
BNCP is the first and the biggest city development project throughout the history of Iraq. Bismayah city is located 10km south east of Baghdad on the Iraqi-Kuwaiti Highway, spread on a total area of 1,830 Hectare area and is planned to accommodate around 600,000 occupants in a total of 100,000 residential units. Also the infra-network such as electricity, water supply, and streets will be constructed. As well as the infra-network, the Government of Iraq will develop the public facilities such as education, religious, welfare, and commercial facilities as well as infra-structure such as Water and Sewage Treatment plants. Bismayah New City will fill the lives of 600,000 citizens of Baghdad with happiness and be the most outstanding world class city beyond Iraq and Middle East as the first project of the National Housing Program.
Project Name	Bismayah New City Project
Developer	National Investment Commission of Iraq (NIC)
Design & Construction	Hanwha Engineering & Construction Corporation
Contract Amount	USD 7.75 Billion
Project Location	10 Km from the City of Baghdad
Project Detail	- Land Development Works, and 
- Housing Construction Work (100,000 units), To build the New City
Work Period	7 year (2 years of Design Work + 5 years of Execution
Target Number of Population	600,000
Target Number of Household	100,000
Area Size	1,830ha


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

MASTER PLAN


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks stunning, hope this project will make Bagdad a better place !


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

صورة لحزان كبير لحزن مياة الشرب خاص بالمربع الاول


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:cheers:













​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

